# 02511 - Control Module for Seat Occupied Recognition (J706)



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

I've got this error code: 

02511 - Control Module for Seat Occupied Recognition (J706) 
012 - Electrical Fault in Circuit - Intermittent - MIL ON 

Error returns immediately after clearing it. 

This happened right after I had removed the battery and installed e-code bi-xenon lights in place of the halogens. It doesn't seem like it could be related to the lights but the removal of the battery could relate. I tried to do the calibration of the seat sensor but I can't because of the error code. 

It sounds like it is a problem with the seat occupied sensor but you have to replace the whole system for over $800 and I would hate to do that only to find out it wasn't the problem. 

I would like to just bypass the seat occupied sensor to see if that fixes it but I think it is on the can-bus system so there is no easy way to do this.


----------



## jetta 971 (Jul 25, 2009)

If you have A3 as your signature said,You may need to do only Basic Settings of sensor 
http://wiki.ross-tech.com/wiki/index.php/02511


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

jetta said:


> If you have A3 as your signature said,You may need to do only Basic Settings of sensor
> http://wiki.ross-tech.com/wiki/index.php/02511


 It didn't help, although I'm not sure if it worked properly and had no effect, or if it did not even work. I follow the procedure that says: 

... 
[ON/OFF/Next] 
The reset has been performed. 
[Done, Go Back] 
[Close Controller, Go Back - 06] 

When I clicked the "ON/OFF/Next", it jumped to the next reading, which is nothing, but didn't appear to do anything. I'm not sure if it was supposed to say "The reset has been performed" or not.


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

Please post the complete Auto-Scan using our current release.


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

Full scan below. The subwoofer error is because I unplugged that craptastic thing. 

Tuesday,10,August,2010,22:36:51:58689 
VCDS Version: Release 10.6.0 
Data version: 20100630 


Chassis Type: 1K0 
Scan: 01 02 03 08 09 15 16 17 19 25 42 44 46 47 52 55 56 62 72 

VIN: WAUMF78PX6AXXXXXX Mileage: 115320km/71656miles 

00-Steering Angle Sensor -- Status: OK 0000 
01-Engine -- Status: OK 0000 
02-Auto Trans -- Status: OK 0000 
03-ABS Brakes -- Status: OK 0000 
08-Auto HVAC -- Status: OK 0000 
09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: OK 0000 
15-Airbags -- Status: Malfunction 0010 
16-Steering wheel -- Status: OK 0000 
17-Instruments -- Status: OK 0000 
19-CAN Gateway -- Status: OK 0000 
25-Immobilizer -- Status: OK 0000 
42-Door Elect, Driver -- Status: OK 0000 
44-Steering Assist -- Status: OK 0000 
46-Central Conv. -- Status: OK 0000 
47-Sound System -- Status: Malfunction 0010 
52-Door Elect, Pass. -- Status: OK 0000 
55-Xenon Range -- Status: OK 0000 
56-Radio -- Status: OK 0000 
62-Door, Rear Left -- Status: OK 0000 
72-Door, Rear Right -- Status: OK 0000 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 01: Engine Labels: 06F-907-115-AXX.lbl 
Part No SW: 8P0 907 115 B HW: 8P0 907 115 B 
Component: 2.0l R4/4V TFSI 0080 
Revision: --H10--- Serial number: AUX7Z0E9FNH0JP 
Coding: 0103010A1C070160 
Shop #: WSC 22107 444 61386 
VCID: 3162FE1AD141 

No fault code found. 
Readiness: 0110 0101 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 02: Auto Trans Labels: 02E-300-0xx.lbl 
Part No SW: 02E 300 042 Q HW: 02E 927 770 AE 
Component: GSG DSG 070 0926 
Revision: 04507000 Serial number: 00000509220686 
Coding: 0000020 
Shop #: WSC 06314 000 00000 
VCID: 21420E5A81A1 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: 1K0-614-517-MK60-F.lbl 
Part No SW: 1K0 614 517 R HW: 1K0 614 517 R 
Component: ESP FRONT MK60-AT 0103 
Revision: 00T12001 
Coding: 0053890 
Shop #: WSC 06314 000 00000 
VCID: 3668CD06382F 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 08: Auto HVAC Labels: 8P0-820-043.lbl 
Part No SW: 8P0 820 043 H HW: 8P0 820 043 H 
Component: KlimavollautomatH17 0200 
Revision: 251637 Serial number: 8P0820043H 
Shop #: WSC 06314 000 00000 
VCID: 3162FE1AD141 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 09: Cent. Elect. Labels: 8P0-907-279-23-H.lbl 
Part No SW: 8P0 907 279 F HW: 8P0 907 279 F 
Component: Bordnetz-SG H36 1201 
Revision: 00H36000 Serial number: 00000002245111 
Coding: F38C5F81C01410000018180018000000000AFE175C1500 
Shop #: WSC 06314 000 08192 
VCID: 4084ABDE6AEB 

Part No: 8P1 955 119 B 
Component: Wischer AU350 H01 0130 
Coding: 00062736 
Shop #: WSC 06314 

Part No: 4E0 910 557 
Component: REGENLICHTSENSORH10 0050 
Coding: 00150573 
Shop #: WSC 06314 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 15: Airbags Labels: 8P0-959-655-94.lbl 
Part No SW: 8P0 959 655 A HW: 8P0 959 655 A 
Component: Airbag 9.41 H12 3770 
Revision: 91H12377 Serial number: 0035W0008K1Q 
Coding: 0032605 
Shop #: WSC 06314 000 00000 
VCID: 4084ABDE6AEB 

1 Fault Found: 
02511 - Control Module for Seat Occupied Recognition (J706) 
012 - Electrical Fault in Circuit - MIL ON 
Freeze Frame: 
Fault Status: 11101100 
Fault Priority: 2 
Fault Frequency: 14 
Mileage: 115160 km 
Time Indication: 0 
Date: 2010.08.07 
Time: 19:32:46 


------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 16: Steering wheel Labels: 8P0-953-549-F.lbl 
Part No SW: 8P0 953 549 F HW: 8P0 953 549 F 
Component: J0527 H34 0070 
Coding: 0012142 
Shop #: WSC 06314 000 00000 
VCID: 4182AEDA61E1 

Part No: XXXXXXXXXXX 
Component: E0221 H07 0080 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 17: Instruments Labels: 8P0-920-xxx-17-MY7.lbl 
Part No SW: 8P0 920 981 E HW: 8P0 920 981 E 
Component: KOMBIINSTR. VDO H80 0420 
Revision: D06 Serial number: 2249ED06004734 
Coding: 0000263 
Shop #: WSC 22107 444 61386 
VCID: 3A70D9360C37 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels: 1K0-907-530.lbl 
Part No SW: 1K0 907 530 F HW: 1K0 907 951 
Component: Gateway H10 0120 
Revision: H10 Serial number: 2800105A07805B 
Coding: 7F3F0342072102 
Shop #: WSC 06314 000 00000 
VCID: 2A50E976FC97 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 25: Immobilizer Labels: 1K0-920-xxx-25.lbl 
Part No SW: 8P0 920 981 E HW: 8P0 920 981 E 
Component: KOMBIINSTR. VDO H80 0420 
Revision: D06 Serial number: AUX7Z0E9FNH0JP 
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000 
VCID: 3A70D9360C37 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 42: Door Elect, Driver Labels: 8P0-959-801-MIN2.lbl 
Part No: 8P0 959 801 H 
Component: Tuer-SG 020 0090 
Coding: 0001177 
Shop #: WSC 06314 000 00000 
VCID: 4084ABDE6AEB 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 44: Steering Assist  Labels: 1Kx-909-14x.lbl 
Part No: 1K1 909 144 J 
Component: EPS_ZFLS Kl.5 D04 1606 
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000 
VCID: 3260F116D447 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 46: Central Conv. Labels: 8P0-959-433.lbl 
Part No: 8P0 959 433 D 
Component: 02 KSG H04 0050 
Coding: 9AC003182D08850FC88F047300 
Shop #: WSC 06314 000 00000 
VCID: 3D7AD22A1D19 

Part No: 1K0 951 605 C 
Component: LIN BACKUP HORN H03 1301 

Component: NGS n.mounted 

Component: IRUE n.mounted 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 47: Sound System Labels: 8Px-035-382.lbl 
Part No SW: 8P4 035 382 HW: 8P4 035 382 
Component: AB2 SUBWOOFERBOXH04 0180 
Revision: 00003 Serial number: 30674526179802 
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000 
VCID: F1E2BE1A91C1 

1 Fault Found: 
02247 - Subwoofer (R148/R157) 
011 - Open Circuit 
Freeze Frame: 
Fault Status: 01101011 
Fault Priority: 5 
Fault Frequency: 1 
Reset counter: 148 
Mileage: 115320 km 
Time Indication: 0 
Date: 2010.08.10 
Time: 22:33:37 

Freeze Frame: 
Temperature: 29.0°C 


------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 52: Door Elect, Pass. Labels: 8P0-959-802-MIN2.lbl 
Part No: 8P0 959 802 H 
Component: Tuer-SG 020 0090 
Coding: 0001177 
Shop #: WSC 06314 000 00000 
VCID: 4182AEDA61E1 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 55: Xenon Range Labels: 8P0-907-357.lbl 
Part No: 8P0 907 357 J 
Component: Dynamische LWR H01 0020 
Revision: 00000001 Serial number: 
Coding: 0000003 
Shop #: WSC 12336 024 39475 
VCID: 4182AEDA61E1 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 56: Radio Labels: 8P0-035-1xx-56.lbl 
Part No SW: 8P0 035 186 K HW: 8P0 035 186 K 
Component: concert II US H52 0460 
Revision: 04S Serial number: AUZ5Z6E6022237 
Coding: 0001005 
Shop #: WSC 130872 002 00000 
VCID: 3A70D9360C37 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 62: Door, Rear Left Labels: 8P4-959-801.lbl 
Part No: 8P4 959 801 D 
Component: Tuer-SG 020 0060 
Coding: 0001176 
Shop #: WSC 06314 000 00000 
VCID: 4084ABDE6AEB 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 72: Door, Rear Right Labels: 8P4-959-802.lbl 
Part No: 8P4 959 802 D 
Component: Tuer-SG 020 0060 
Coding: 0001176 
Shop #: WSC 06314 000 00000 
VCID: 4182AEDA61E1 

No fault code found. 

End ---------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

MisterJJ said:


> Address 09: Cent. Elect. Labels: 8P0-907-279-23-H.lbl
> Part No SW: 8P0 907 279 F HW: 8P0 907 279 F
> Component: Bordnetz-SG H36 1201
> Revision: 00H36000 Serial number: 00000002245111
> ...


 The slave (sub system module) is missing. Using the 09 module as an example, you have a wiper motor and RLS shown above. In this case it is the PODS module that's missing. This is a snip of a normal 15 module scan from a random '06 A3: 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 15: Airbags Labels: 8P0-959-655-94.LBL 
Part No SW: 8P0 959 655 A HW: 8P0 959 655 A 
Component: Airbag 9.41 H10 3250 
Revision: 91H10325 Serial number: xx.removed 
Coding: 0032605 
Shop #: WSC xx.removed 


Part No: 8P0 910 339 
Component: BF-Gewichtsens. 01 0020 
Coding: 00032605 

No fault code found. 


I would definitely use the factory repair manual (reading the Airbag safety notes) and check the wiring to the RF seat.


----------



## tdi-bart (Feb 10, 2011)

just want to bump this thread, so is it possible to disable this sensor through vagcom? i have the particular connector unplugged i put in different seats and i want airbags to deploy...


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

tdi-bart said:


> just want to bump this thread, so is it possible to disable this sensor through vagcom? i have the particular connector unplugged i put in different seats and i want airbags to deploy...


No, neither VCDS nor the factory scan tool can remove the PODS system. Vehicles without PODS have a completely different Airbag module.... and the wiring harness/related sensors are probably different.


----------



## tdi-bart (Feb 10, 2011)

Dana @ Ross-Tech said:


> No, neither VCDS nor the factory scan tool can remove the PODS system. Vehicles without PODS have a completely different Airbag module.... and the wiring harness/related sensors are probably different.


ok so i need to make a dongle with a resistor like for the airbag connectors


----------

